# ROTT CCs



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

I have enjoyed sampling CCs and have bought a box of BRC & Upmann CMS recently because they were suggested as very good ROTT on this forum, and I do enjoy the size / flavor profile added to my mix.
I have no intention or the capacity to age cigars at this time - I want to enjoy them asap.
I was thinking of putting together a sampler of 3s & 5s (total 25 - $200) that smoke well with minimum humi time. Party series D #4 & HdM Esp in the cart but need advice on filling the order.

Thanks for any suggestions.

All the best,
Matt


----------



## SeanL (Feb 14, 2010)

Bolivar Petite Coronas have been smoking well ROTT. Your best bet is the petit corona and perla vitolas. Think smaller RG, not larger.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I'll add Bolivar Royal Coronas Tubos, Monte #5's and Monte Petite Edmundos.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

*If I had to buy thinking ROTT......

Smaller RG*
Upmann Coronas Major
Monte 4
Party Short
BPC
RASCC

*Larger RG*
HDM Epi 2
RASS
JL #2
EDM Choix Supreme


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I would also add the mythical Johnny O as
a good stick ROTT (fresh)


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Barefoot said:


> I have enjoyed sampling CCs and have bought a box of BRC & Upmann CMS recently because they were suggested as very good ROTT on this forum, and I do enjoy the size / flavor profile added to my mix.
> I have no intention or the capacity to age cigars at this time - I want to enjoy them asap.
> I was thinking of putting together a sampler of 3s & 5s (total 25 - $200) that smoke well with minimum humi time. Party series D #4 & HdM Esp in the cart but need advice on filling the order.
> 
> ...


Matt
The Serie D is not good ROTT unless it gets off with a cpl yrs on it..


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> Matt
> The Serie D is not good ROTT unless it gets off with a cpl yrs on it..


Dont ruin his dreams Al! LOL. I agree BTW.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> *If I had to buy thinking ROTT......
> 
> Smaller RG*
> Upmann Coronas Major
> ...


That's a great list Bull Man i agree on every one except the HDM Epicure #2.
Why does everybody think they are good young. I find them harsh to woody and lacking depth when young. But after 2-3 yrs boy are they great. IMHO I mean taste is subjective but i find many disagree with my thoughts on this particular cigar. Just has me puzzled is all.:frusty:


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks guys,
That gives me a nice list to execute.
Thinking spring already!


----------



## SeanL (Feb 14, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> That's a great list Bull Man i agree on every one except the HDM Epicure #2.
> Why does everybody think they are good young. I find them harsh to woody and lacking depth when young. But after 2-3 yrs boy are they great. IMHO I mean taste is subjective but i find many disagree with my thoughts on this particular cigar. Just has me puzzled is all.:frusty:


Not everybody thinks that. My experience with the HDM Epicure #2 was underwhelming for that very reason. Looks like I'd need to get my hands on an aged sample if I want to revisit that cigar some time in the future.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

SeanL said:


> Not everybody thinks that. My experience with the HDM Epicure #2 was underwhelming for that very reason. Looks like I'd need to get my hands on an aged sample if I want to revisit that cigar some time in the future.


 The # 2 with a few yrs on it is very good
however IHMO the #1 with the same amount of time
is a better smoke. Not as fruity,,,a little more sofisticated and complicated.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

SeanL said:


> Not everybody thinks that. My experience with the HDM Epicure #2 was underwhelming for that very reason. Looks like I'd need to get my hands on an aged sample if I want to revisit that cigar some time in the future.


My compliments to you fine pallet good sir!eace:
Nice to see someone tastes what i taste i thought i was losing it!:dude:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Not as fruity,,,a little more sofisticated and complicated.


Sounds like both my marriages!:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

The H Upmann PCs , especially from 10, are a dream.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

RASCC
PLPC
Boli Corona jr


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

I got lucky with my first box of psd4's which were very young, probably only 2-3 months since they were rolled when I got them. They were very good rott with the promise of potential after aging. sadly they need their rest now...


----------



## Termite (Oct 10, 2010)

Dang, most of these are out of stock at the place I'm checking...you guys need to stop buying all of them up...LOL :smoke:


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

I think that as a general, unscientific rule, most people have better luck with thinner-rg sticks ROTT than the big ones. There are plenty of great petit corona sized CC to try that are serviceable if not great ROTT or very shortly thereafter.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

VR famoso
hoyo palmas ext.
dip 4,5 (if still available)

add some more till the list...


----------



## xhris (Sep 7, 2006)

I just bought the following singles sampler.

BOLIVAR BELICOSOS FINOS
BOLIVAR ROYAL CORONA
COHIBA ROBUSTO
H. UPMANN MAGNUM 46
HOYO DE MONTERREY EPICURE NO.2
MONTECRISTO NO.2
RAMON ALLONES SPECIALLY SELECTED
TRINIDAD REYES
POR LARRANAGA PETIT CORONA
BOLIVAR PETIT CORONA
RAMON ALLONES SMALL CLUB CORONA
PARTAGAS SHORTS
H. UPMANN UPMANN NO.2
PARTAGAS SERIE P NO.2

I'm not planning on aging any of these. I bought them so i could smoke them all and THEN decide which boxes are worth buying and aging. So basically, they will all be ROTT or very soon after. Is there any order i should smoke them in? Or is this a bad idea all together?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

xhris said:


> I just bought the following singles sampler.
> 
> BOLIVAR BELICOSOS FINOS
> BOLIVAR ROYAL CORONA
> ...


BOLIVAR BELICOSOS FINOS
BOLIVAR ROYAL CORONA
H. UPMANN MAGNUM 46
RAMON ALLONES SPECIALLY SELECTED
TRINIDAD REYES
BOLIVAR PETIT CORONA
RAMON ALLONES SMALL CLUB CORONA
PARTAGAS SHORTS
H. UPMANN UPMANN NO.2

All these will smoke well young IMHO.

The rest on the list need at least 2-3 years of age IMHO.


----------



## xhris (Sep 7, 2006)

hmmmm, maybe i should reconsider and put em all away for a year minimum... ARGH! sucks being a CC noob


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

SeanL said:


> Bolivar Petite Coronas have been smoking well ROTT. Your best bet is the petit corona and perla vitolas. Think smaller RG, not larger.


I concur


----------



## jedipastor (Sep 21, 2008)

It all depends on the year of the cigar, imvho. If you manage to buy some '08s, you're probably set 

Otherwise, I agree with all the others that the smaller rg sticks are ready sooner (fewer leaves needing to age), by and large.

An exception is the Bolivar Royal Corona, which I find delightful in a year or sometimes less.


----------



## jedipastor (Sep 21, 2008)

xhris said:


> hmmmm, maybe i should reconsider and put em all away for a year minimum... ARGH! sucks being a CC noob


Dude, just smoke 'em! There are no rules, really. Sure, most of these will get better with age, but that doesn't mean you won't like them now. Out of that nice sampler you picked, I'm sure there will be several that you want to get more of now. The ones you don't enjoy now ... big deal! Put them on a "try these with some age on them sometime" list, and smoke the freshies you like.


----------

